# Würmer...



## sigfra (13. Aug. 2005)

Hallo zusammen...

und gleich hab ich noch ne Frage...   

im Überlauf von der Bürstenkammer zur nächsten Kammer habe eine ganze Armee von kleinen schwarzen Würmern entdeckt... ich denke mal nicht, das diese SCHädlich für meine Koi sind... aber wo kommen die her bzw. warum sind die nur an diesem Überlauf und nicht an den anderen ?

ich danke euch schon mal für eure Antworten...


----------



## Annett (13. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Frank,

sind die Tierchen nur in stark strömenden Wasser?
Dann sind es wahrscheinlich Mückenlarven.

Schau mal hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kriebelmücken
und hier: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zuckmücken (allerdings ohne Bild.. aber dafür gibt es ja zur Not Tante Google ;-) )

Geben wohl ein gutes Futter ab.


----------



## sigfra (13. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Anett...

ich glaub mal nicht, das es Mückenlarven sind... kann mir es zumindest nicht vorstellen... meiner Meinung nach bewegen die sich ganz anders und die "Würmer" sind auch unter Wasser sehr stark versammelt...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Aug. 2005)

Hi Frank,

deine Filterwürmer sehen stark nach Kriebelmückenlarven aus. Die halten sich im fleißenden Wasser mit dem Hintern (Haltefäden) fest und pendeln mit dem Kopf in der Strömung hin und her.

MfG Frank


----------



## Bine (14. Aug. 2005)

Hallo zusammen , 
habe auch im Filter (auf den Filterbürsten / Matten ) alles voller kleine Rote ca.5 mm  kleine Würmer . 
Sind das diese Kriebelmückenlarven ? 
Kann man sie im Filter belassen , oder ist es besser sie zu entfernen (was sich bestimmt als Mühsam erweisen wird ) ?  :?


----------



## Doris (14. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Bine

Wenn du rote kleine __ Würmer hast, dann könnten das vielleicht auch Zuckmückenlarven sein.

Schau einfach mal hier 
http://www.tuempeln.de/futter/0p_zuckml.htm
http://www.faunistik.net/DETINVERT/DIPTERA/CHIRONOMIDAE/chironomidae.html

Als ich das erste mal unseren Filter sauber gemacht habe:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  waren dort eine ganze Menge von den roten Würmchen drin. Mittlerweile sind sie weniger geworden und ich nehm es lockerer.
Beim Filter reinigen werden sicherlich einige mit rausgespült, wie auch einige drin bleiben. Also, ich pass da nicht besonders auf, ich fang nicht an auszusortieren


----------



## Bine (14. Aug. 2005)

HI Doris , 
genau das sind sie *freu* 
Habe mir den Link mal angesehen und schon wieder eine Gute Idee rausgediebst *flöt* 
Nämlich kleine Säckchen auf dem Filterboden legen wo sich die Würmchen ihre Behausungen bauen und ich sie dann als Leckerchen für die Fischis ganz einfach rausangeln kann   

Ekeln tue ich mich nicht vor den Würmern , dachte eher das die Fiecher nicht so gut sind im Filter   

Werde nun meine Japanmatten und Filterbürsten in einem Behälter saubermachen damit die Würmer im Behälter bleiben und ich Futternachschub habe


----------

